# HydrO2 anyone?



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone used this product?
I used it yesterday on recommendation of my mate who performed a paint correction and full detail of my RS last weekend, apart from me making an ass of the bonnet (left it on to long went steaky, rectified with a recoat and a lot of rubbing with a mf cloth) it was very easy to use, its amazing for sheeting water off your car once you've washed it, open hose and you can have the car almost completely dry saving you scratching the paintwork with a chamois 

Just thought i'd share 

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You need to dump the chamois and invest in a qualty drying towel, there is less chance of marring the paintwork 8)


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Delta4 said:


> You need to dump the chamois and invest in a qualty drying towel, there is less chance of marring the paintwork 8)


100% agree
Don't touch the car with a chamois mate !!!

On iPhone using Tapacrap


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I don't use a chamois personally just thought id include it in my post as I'm sure some still use them

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight (Jul 25, 2010)

Gordon just ordered some on your recommendation


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

gogs said:


> I don't use a chamois personally just thought id include it in my post as I'm sure some still use them
> 
> It's alright mate, i believe ya :lol:, joking aside hydro2 is good also worth consideration is koch chemie nano shampoo
> or gyeon bathe+ if your car is wearing glass/Si coating 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Tangerine Knight said:


> Gordon just ordered some on your recommendation


Definitely good stuff Kurt, will to your current car care regime ;-)

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Delta4 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > I don't use a chamois personally just thought id include it in my post as I'm sure some still use them
> ...


I was just about to order the Glanz stuff recommended in another thread about snow foam, whats your cleaning regime ?

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

gogs said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > gogs said:
> ...


I was just about to order the Glanz stuff recommended in another thread about snow foam, whats your cleaning regime ?

Our vehicle have been coated with glass coating and are washed once a week using gyeon bathe+ and gyeon cure to wipe down after, i detail for a living so am a bit spoilt for products to use 8)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice one, i have a mate who details and he does the car twice a year, i would love to be able to do the work myself but would be frightened id make a pigs ear of it and damage the paint :-(

He used Quite a few different polishes and finished with Werkstat Prime and CarPro Reload x4 layers.

Sent from my Apple product via the interweb


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

gogs said:


> Nice one, i have a mate who details and he does the car twice a year, i would love to be able to do the work myself but would be frightened id make a pigs ear of it and damage the paint :-(
> 
> He used Quite a few different polishes and finished with Werkstat Prime and CarPro Reload x4 layers.
> 
> I gave a friend some basic lessons regarding machine polishing and the stuff to do the job himself, the result is a stunning looking e60 m5, he stuck to the procedure and applied patients, it really is not that difficult with the modern machines that are available in this day and age 8)


----------

